# Owens corning supreme ar 25 year blistered shingles



## roofingquotes (Mar 6, 2013)

Why not ask a legal adviser for it. They might give you a good advise on what to do with this matter.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

I had this problem with a Certainteed 30 year organic 3 tab roof, it lasted about 6 and started coming apart.
I learned there was a class-action lawsuit and joined it, after submitting the claim I got back about $1,200.
The roofing materials ran me about $900, so it was in effect about a 120% refund.
On the time, other materials and all that, you are typically out of luck because warrantees don't include anything more than the materials.

Count your blessings you got as much as $1,259.17 back out of them, because if you read the fine print you will discover the disclaimer that they are not responsible for labor, installation costs or consequential damages under any circumstances. Their law team wrote and designed it that way, cute huh?

This is the new typical big business way of doing business in this country, sell sub-standard defective krap to consumers with a limited warrantee that absolves them of any liability at all, and they are counting on the fact that MOST homeowners sell and move to another house about every 5-10 years anyway. They also include that the warrantee is non-transferrable, and they get let off the hook when the next owner buys the house and in a couple of years when the roof fails it's- OH WELL!

You paid $6800 for your roof, I sweated blood sweat and tears and broke my backside over 3 very hot July vacation weeks to redo my roof from the deck up using good materials, in the hopes I wouldn't have to do it again for 20 or more years with that 30 year warrantee.
Now I have to do the whole damn thing over again!

I'm real glad I used Tamko moisture guard over the entire deck, it's probably the only thing that preventing LEAKS. Look at this roof, it looks 30 years old! I had to remove one entire shingle and mail it in for the claim, note how the replacement piece looks by comparison.
I'm done with asphalt, I'm going to redo it in the aluminum lock shingles.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

Best bet is see what the class-action suit requires and what it might bring, but I am fairly certain you won't get any more money than the cost of the materials, pretty much about what you were offered.
If they are willing to pay that $1,200 outright, I don't know, maybe take it, because going through the class-action thing you will have to submit a LOT of photos, paperwork, forms, receipts, a sample shingle probably and then wait for months. I waited about 4, maybe 5 months for my claim to be processed.




> *Owens Corning Cracking Roofing Shingles *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you see what these damn corporate jerks do? they just file for BANKRUPTCY which was made easier for corporations by the Bush crime syndicate a few years ago, and try to get out of paying damages!
WR Grace did this for the asbestos problem, and I think both Owens-Corning and Johns-Manville, the new corporate way of doing business in America these days!

*Court Rules: Homeowners Warranty Rights Not Discharged by Bankruptcy*

The Third Circuit Court of Appeals held that homeowners who discovered that their Owens Corning roofing shingles were cracking, cupping, losing granules, or otherwise not performing as expected have legal claims against Owens Corning*. Owens Corning filed for bankruptcy in 2000 and its bankruptcy plan was confirmed in 2006. The company asked the court to dismiss the class action lawsuit because the company was not legally obligated to honor its warranty after it filed for bankrupcty*. The Court of Appeals agreed with Plaintiffs Patricia Wright and Kevin West (West is represented by Baillon Thome) that their right to due process would be violated if the company were allowed to excape their warranty obligations through bankruptcy based upon a change in law that occurred in June, 2010.

http://www.baillonthome.com/cases/o...ers-warranty-rights-not-discharged-bankruptcy



The following represents a small sampling of internet postings by Owens Coming products purchasers and installers' general frustrations with the defective shingles:
*
I just a filed a complaint with the PA State Attorney General re Owen Shingles. We bought the house when it was 3 years old with owens 20 year warranty shingle. *They are defective and owens will pay claims IF YOU ARE THE ORIGNAL OWNER OF THE HOUSE*!!! *if, like us, you bought the house from another owner, they won't pay. *They do not deny the product is faulty or that the limitations of the warranty was not printed on the shingles with the big print number ofthe years warranted.


----------



## Tjd3 (Jul 15, 2013)

rebeccawinship said:


> I have a roof that was installed in July 2006 in Jacksonville, Florida with Owens Corning Supreme AR 25 year shingles. It is only 6 1/2 years old. Owens Corning Preferred Roofer advises that 80% of the roof is severely blistered and cannot be repaired. The entire roof must be replaced at a cost of $7800.00. Owens Corning does not dispute that their product was faulty and that the blistering is due to a manufacturing defect. However, they are offering a prorated parts only settlement of $1,259.17. This is outrageous. I paid $6,800.00 for this roof less than seven years ago and should not be looking at a huge expense to replace my entire roof so soon. I saw the internet postings about the huge settlement and extended warranty given to the mega retiree neighborhood of the Villages in mid Florida. Owens Corning admitted that shingles manufactured between 2003 and 2006 (my install year) and sold in Florida were defective. I have been the owner of this house since 2001 and still am the registered titled owner. I was NEVER notified of a problem so that a warranty claim could be filed immediately and the roof replaced. Does anyone have any expert advice to offer me? Are there any other mass settlements or class action lawsuits or recalls involving Owens Corning shingles manufacture red and/or sold in 2006 in the Southeast? Thank you in advance for your help.


I'd love to discuss this with you, we've had trouble with OC shingles. If you could contact me directly at [email protected], I'd really appreciate it.


----------

